# Antifreeze odor



## lola55109 (Oct 21, 2004)

I just bought a used 97 Altima with 87K miles on it. I can smell antifreeze outside the car (no smell whatsoever inside) after I shut it off, not strong, just there. Does this sound like anything to worry about? What should I look for?

Also, someone told me I should think about getting the timing belt changed around 100k miles to avoid a problem with bending rods or something if it goes out on it's own...a Japanese car issue? Anyone ever heard such talk? Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Check the overflow/reserve tank, might be coming from there. If it is, that's nothing to worry about unless it's going over the max line.

Yes, GET THAT BELT CHANGED. If it snaps, the pistons have a very good chance of slamming into the valves breaking them causing MUCH damage to the head/valve train.
It's just an unfortuant thing we have to live with these days, it's what's called an "interference engine" as the pistons can interfere with the valves.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

BakaSama said:


> Check the overflow/reserve tank, might be coming from there. If it is, that's nothing to worry about unless it's going over the max line.
> 
> Yes, GET THAT BELT CHANGED. If it snaps, the pistons have a very good chance of slamming into the valves breaking them causing MUCH damage to the head/valve train.
> It's just an unfortuant thing we have to live with these days, it's what's called an "interference engine" as the pistons can interfere with the valves.


ok ok ok ok... where to start...
first off, wash off your entire engine being careful not to soak your distributor and see if you can smell the antifreeze afterwards. make sure you clean the back of the engine especially. theres a lot of lines back there that can leak. you may have a pinhole and the smell you smell is steaming hot coolant. have you noticed that you have to add any coolant or is it always full?

ok, now the belt issue... you have a ka24de. what does that mean to you? NO TIMING BELT. it will never have to be changed because it doesnt exist. our engines use a chain. that chain SHOULD last the life of the engine. they seldom break but it has happened. 

please bakasama, i know you intended well, but please, research before you post.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

LOL
Forgot the Altima uses that engine, sorry. 
I was just going by the question asked.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

understandable.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> ok ok ok ok... where to start...
> first off, wash off your entire engine being careful not to soak your distributor and see if you can smell the antifreeze afterwards. make sure you clean the back of the engine especially. theres a lot of lines back there that can leak. you may have a pinhole and the smell you smell is steaming hot coolant. have you noticed that you have to add any coolant or is it always full?
> 
> ok, now the belt issue... you have a ka24de. what does that mean to you? NO TIMING BELT. it will never have to be changed because it doesnt exist. our engines use a chain. that chain SHOULD last the life of the engine. they seldom break but it has happened.
> ...


If the KA24 has no problems with degreasers used in the right places, may I reccomend Gliptone Degreaser (green colored in a spray bottle). I realize how long it takes to clean an engine and this stuff really helps cut down the time it takes for an effecient cleaning and removes build up that no other product could.

And their as plenty of little tricks to help find a possible leak. It may not be fun doing all this but in the end youll have peace of mind. Goodluck mate.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive never used that stuff personally but im sure it works. the product i like to use is made by Castrol. Castrol super clean is what its called. i swear by the stuff. just dont get it on polished aluminum or paint and youre fine. oh yeah, and dont inhale the stuff either, lol.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

lola55109 said:


> I just bought a used 97 Altima with 87K miles on it. I can smell antifreeze outside the car (no smell whatsoever inside) after I shut it off, not strong, just there. Does this sound like anything to worry about? What should I look for?
> 
> Also, someone told me I should think about getting the timing belt changed around 100k miles to avoid a problem with bending rods or something if it goes out on it's own...a Japanese car issue? Anyone ever heard such talk? Thanks for any help you can offer!


If you can smell antifreeze it is probably evaporating when it hits a hot spot. Look for powdery white spots and that will be the evaporation point and the problem area.


----------

